# 29.5 wearing?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ive looked around a bit and can't find a decent write up or information about how good they wear? i do alot of all around riding..rocks,snow,hardpac,mud,muskeg,snow, and ice. I don't mind the rough ride of mud tires they pay for them selves in the mud, my question is how good do they wear in all around conditions? got 28 SB's on the renegade and they wear pretty well, how could an outlaw compare?

Edit - 29.5 outlaws... can't believe i forgot to add that..


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Personally, I think that laws wear less than backs and I have both, but the backs feel like a harder compound? This is probably one of those "personal opinion" subjects.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

my opinion is laws wear like marshmallows lol


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, I've rode my outlaws on concrete for about 3 miles and they are rounding off on the edges already.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Are the laws worth it tho?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree about laws wearin quick if you ride concrete or equivalent. Not sure how they'd do for rock crawlin. They are an awesome tire though, and the 29.5s have a really open pattern that makes them pull even harder.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yea they look awesome, and i didn't mean rock crawling i meant kinda trails like stream beds and stuff, I do very minimal road riding, maybe a couple hunderd meters to get to the next trail other then that mostly hardpack dirt, silverback seem to hold up well though, they are a very soft compound to the touch, but have had them for a year and they only rounded the points in the center lugs, other then that they still got the little nipples all over them.. would outlaws be the same? or would i have to replace them.. which i don't have the money to do that all the time


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Radial laws. Everybody thats got them say they wear like iron and pull just as good as a regular law.


----------

